# Anybody see Mega Pigs?



## fubar2 (Jun 2, 2008)

Last nite on the History Channel they had a show on ten foot tall one thousand pound pigs roaming the south. Gives new meaning to he went to sheet and the hogs ate him. Just wondering if anybody else seen it and what they thought about it?


----------



## Locoweed (Jun 2, 2008)

10' tall??

What were you drinking?


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah i saw it. was kinda crazy man. i think he means 10 ft long lol


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah I did mean long not tall.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a lot of sausage and pork chops.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 3, 2008)

big pig. the 44 might have some anxiety getting squeezzed off on one of them


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jun 3, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> big pig. the 44 might have some anxiety getting squeezzed off on one of them



Better not stop squeezin'....I've heard stories of 500 pounders taking three 7mag body hits and charging right through it. It finally died after a couple grand worth of body damage to the truck. 

And five hundred pounders are still piglets compared to a 10' long beast of a boar.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 3, 2008)

can you say rhino gun?


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 6, 2008)

Sheesh you would almost need a .50cal BMG to knock something that size off


----------



## gink595 (Jun 6, 2008)

If that is what it takes for me to have a "reason" to buy a BMG, sign me up!! Yeah the .44's wouldn't even get taken out of the cases, I'm scared of our Pot bellied pig when it charges me.LOL


----------



## Scooterbum (Jun 6, 2008)

*Like this?*


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 6, 2008)

Would these work.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/scan0004.jpg
[http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/scan0002.jpg


----------



## gink595 (Jun 6, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Would these work.
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/scan0004.jpg
> [http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/scan0002.jpg



Only in a Jeep!! It is D-Day ya know, great collection


----------

